# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week... 7-27-14



## vintage2wheel (Jul 27, 2014)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes-parts-history did we find this week???



Post some pics and tell us the story behind the find!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 27, 2014)

*Spitfire*





Excuse the awful picture. But I got this 59ish Schwinn Spitfire late last night,walking around my friends neighborhood it was siting in the bed of a truck that looked to be a scrap pile. Asked the older gentleman if he would sell it, he said if I could take it out I can have it!!
Turns out the mans wife is the origional owner. I'll clean it up and take better pics.


----------



## M & M cycle (Jul 27, 2014)

*Michaels latest Schwinn*

My Son Michael added this one to his keeper collection, can somebody help him with the age?  he thinks it is his oldest Schwinn ballooner, it looks like it may have had a tank at one time?, he bought it with 2 others from a local farm, he paid $150.00 for













 this one, we will post more pictures after he cleans it up and gets it road ready, thanks for looking, Mark & Michael


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 27, 2014)

*1940-41 dx*

Very nice. Congrads. Should clean up real good. Rob.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 27, 2014)

F is 40


----------



## Djshakes (Jul 27, 2014)

Barn fresh


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2014)

*'36 Aerocycle*

This actually arrived at the house Friday but we had already left for Charleston. This came from the large collection Darcie and Nick bought. I want to thank them for giving me first shot at this bike and taking the time and effort to pack it extra carefully. It arrived without a scratch, went together with no problems, and rides great! I took it out for a three mile check ride and everything was smooth as silk as the saying goes! The bike is somewhat over restored with some things being chromed that shouldn't have been but this is in line with a lot of the old school restorations where shiny was better.This bike was found by Steve Doan and supposedly photos exist of it as-found. If someone would like to share these I would appreciate it. The bike presents well and all the electrical works so I'm very happy with it. Beside, beggars can't be choosy! V/r Shawn


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 27, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> View attachment 162015
> Barn fresh




Now that's cool!  What year is that?

What a week.  Great Aerocycle Shawn.  A bucket list Schwinn for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Great looking bike Tim-'36? V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 27, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> ...Beside, beggars can't be choosy! V/r Shawn




Begging works every time! Lol  
Glad it arrived safely, it will look super with the rest of your awesome collection 

Darcie


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 27, 2014)

*Shawn you lucky dog!*



Freqman1 said:


> This actually arrived at the house Friday but we had already left for Charleston. This came from the large collection Darcie and Nick bought. I want to thank them for giving me first shot at this bike and taking the time and effort to pack it extra carefully. It arrived without a scratch, went together with no problems, and rides great! I took it out for a three mile check ride and everything was smooth as silk as the saying goes! The bike is somewhat over restored with some things being chromed that shouldn't have been but this is in line with a lot of the old school restorations where shiny was better.This bike was found by Steve Doan and supposedly photos exist of it as-found. If someone would like to share these I would appreciate it. The bike presents well and all the electrical works so I'm very happy with it. Beside, beggars can't be choosy! V/r Shawn




You have an incredible collection, and now and aerocycle. One of if not my most desired bicycle. Very very nice man. Rob.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 27, 2014)

*incredible collection*



57 spitfire said:


> You have an incredible collection, and now and aerocycle. One of if not my most desired bicycle. Very very nice man. Rob.




Ditto............................................!!!!


----------



## Djshakes (Jul 27, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Great looking bike Tim-'36? V/r Shawn




I'm thinking 37.  Has the straight down tube but curve fender braces.  Chicago Cycle Supply bike so they have got left over frames.  X serial number as well if I remember correctly which I think is 38, I have to check my site. Might be one of those funky shorty transitional frames.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 27, 2014)

*Slim Pickins*

It's been kind of slow pickin's so I've had to resort to "newer" stuff, '69 Stingray Deluxe and '81 Cruiser 5 in brown popped up yesterday, both are 100% original, the Schwinn white wall tires being the best part.  While I was asking if he had more stuff I must have struck a cord and he confessed he had real estate taxes to pay.  He took me into his basement and holy crap it was packed with vintage stereo equipment.  He must have had 40 pair of speakers and even more components, everything from Pioneer to Kenwood, Sansui, Marantz, Bose, Cerwin Vega, Advent, infinity, even a pair of Tannoy speakers (those not for sale of course).  No real high end McIntosh or Carver, mostly mid level 70's stuff, but I ended up leaving with a mid 70's Harman Kardon 930 receiver (major score!) in a factory walnut cabinet, perfect working condition and not a scratch to it, plus a pair of Bose 301 Series II speakers (circa '84, missing the Bose grill label) sweet sound for the basement work shop.


----------



## raidingclosets (Jul 27, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> This actually arrived at the house Friday but we had already left for Charleston. This came from the large collection Darcie and Nick bought. I want to thank them for giving me first shot at this bike and taking the time and effort to pack it extra carefully. It arrived without a scratch, went together with no problems, and rides great! I took it out for a three mile check ride and everything was smooth as silk as the saying goes! The bike is somewhat over restored with some things being chromed that shouldn't have been but this is in line with a lot of the old school restorations where shiny was better.This bike was found by Steve Doan and supposedly photos exist of it as-found. If someone would like to share these I would appreciate it. The bike presents well and all the electrical works so I'm very happy with it. Beside, beggars can't be choosy! V/r Shawn




I believe Steve posted these pictures a while back, I assume it's the same bike...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Steve, can you confirm this is the same bike? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Jul 28, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> This actually arrived at the house Friday but we had already left for Charleston. This came from the large collection Darcie and Nick bought. I want to thank them for giving me first shot at this bike and taking the time and effort to pack it extra carefully. It arrived without a scratch, went together with no problems, and rides great! I took it out for a three mile check ride and everything was smooth as silk as the saying goes! The bike is somewhat over restored with some things being chromed that shouldn't have been but this is in line with a lot of the old school restorations where shiny was better.This bike was found by Steve Doan and supposedly photos exist of it as-found. If someone would like to share these I would appreciate it. The bike presents well and all the electrical works so I'm very happy with it. Beside, beggars can't be choosy! V/r Shawn




You are so lucky to secure this amazing specimen. I'd have to sell all of my collection to get one in this condition.
Hell, even one at all.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 28, 2014)

I posted this dumpster find earlier but it is a Schwinn after all.
1956 girls Spitfire. Has painted S2 and the fenders appear to be in good shape. Just may need a little rubadub to make her shine again. Had a screwed on vs the glue on badge which is missing.
Let's see this is 2 Spitfires this week.









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## ChattyMatty (Aug 2, 2014)

Well, I picked these up a couple weeks ago, but just got around to signing up on the site this week, so that counts in my book.





2 48's (one DX, one straight bar), 46/47DX, '39DX, '41DX, '41-42? DX. Goin' to Klunkertown 

No harrowing stories. Just an ad on CL and I was lucky enough to be the first guy to an the '39, which I snagged. Another guy bought the lot of other parts (the cream) and I went back and snagged the other 5 frames, some forks and fenders and the odd crank and feather guard. Of course I only called becasue my dad has been refusing to sell me his '38 for years, and the minute I show up with all these frames he says "you know, I never ride it, I should give it to you and let you do something with it." Double DOH!


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice Aero, Shawn!!! You could/can work toward re fitting the fender braces, etc. to

rid some of the incorrect over chroming.....?

Awesome!!!!


----------



## looneymatthew (Aug 3, 2014)

*Survivor*

Great orig paint find.
One of my Favorites . Nice color . Will clean up Brilliant




UOTE=Djshakes;366624]View attachment 162015
Barn fresh[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 11, 2014)

Root beer brown Schwinn would ya sell it ?? And if so how much ?


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 11, 2014)

*badge*



skiptoothdaddy said:


> My Son Michael added this one to his keeper collection, can somebody help him with the age?  he thinks it is his oldest Schwinn ballooner, it looks like it may have had a tank at one time?, he bought it with 2 others from a local farm, he paid $150.00 forView attachment 161987View attachment 161988View attachment 161989View attachment 161990View attachment 161991View attachment 161992View attachment 161993 this one, we will post more pictures after he cleans it up and gets it road ready, thanks for looking, Mark & Michael




what does it say on the head badge ?


----------



## M & M cycle (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi*



syclesavage said:


> what does it say on the head badge ?



It is a Arnold Schwinn " The World " headbadge


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Steve, can you confirm this is the same bike? Thanks, Shawn




 Shawn, Those pictures are of my Aero as Steve found it.
So, not the same Aero that yours was restored from.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> Shawn, Those pictures are of my Aero as Steve found it.
> So, not the same Aero that yours was restored from.




Thanks Marty. I'm still trying to contact Steve to see if he has any pics of mine before resto. V/r Shawn


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Roadmaster Morrow Hub F-1*

Sorry it will not happen again.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2014)

frank 71 said:


> Original Paint Prewar Roadmaster.  View attachment 164429




That is an odd looking Schwinn?


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 12, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> That is an odd looking Schwinn?




   Yes it is, I'm sorry must be getting senile in my old age. 
    Will delete.:o:o:o


----------



## steve doan (Aug 12, 2014)

*Aerocycle*

Shawn, this is not the same Aerocycle.  The one you have was purchased in Racine Wisconsin about 15 years ago and the traded to Stan Folie for two Airflows.  He had it restored by Evan Hatcher in the Twin Cities.  Steve Doan


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Steve. I sent a PM but was wondering if you have any "as found" pics of my bike? V/r Shawn


----------

